# .3 acres



## SunshineDaydream (Sep 14, 2017)

How long does it take you to plow .3 acres. Say with 3", 6" or 9" of snow. Say the driveway entrance is straight and about 10' wide. The main driveway is square. 

Are you running a v nose plow or a straight blade?

Are you new to plowing or been doing it for years?

Thanks


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

15-20 minutes with anything 8’ straight or non binary. 10years+ And figure a 8’ can do an acre in 45-60 mins. Faster if your experienced and have a lead foot. 

Depending on your market I’d expect to see pricing from $60-90 on what you describe.

But People don’t like my driveway pricing until we have 10+ inches on the ground.


----------



## acampbell (Dec 18, 2015)

SunshineDaydream said:


> How long does it take you to plow .3 acres. Say with 3", 6" or 9" of snow. Say the driveway entrance is straight and about 10' wide. The main driveway is square.
> 
> Are you running a v nose plow or a straight blade?
> 
> ...





SunshineDaydream said:


> How long does it take you to plow .3 acres. Say with 3", 6" or 9" of snow. Say the driveway entrance is straight and about 10' wide. The main driveway is square.
> 
> Are you running a v nose plow or a straight blade?
> 
> ...


If straight push, I would get $30 every 2-4 inches. 8 foot straight blades.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Don't plan on paying any taxes or insurance off $30. CASH ONLY at those PRICES


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Do you mean .3 acres or 3/10 of a mile? If its all a straight push [one pass in and one out] then .3 acres $85. If its a square lot, $120. It would take 16-19 minutes to do with the 9.5' xv2 depending on where the snow goes [whole edges or snow stack pile]. Don't bid on what it takes you, bid on how it can most efficiently be done [I.e. what make you the most cash]. Just because it takes 20-30% more time wih a straight blade, doesn't mean you get more $. If you have multiple lots back to back get a snow pusher on it. I've been doing this work for 12 years now.


----------



## acampbell (Dec 18, 2015)

cjames808 said:


> Don't plan on paying any taxes or insurance off $30. CASH ONLY at those PRICES


Didn't want to get in to the weeds on costs, but I use my truck for a small engine repair business I have. Plowing came about from taking care of customers while I had their machines in the shop. As time has gone by, some have just parked their snow throwers.

A few local guys I know charge $65 to $90 for that size driveway, but they do one push regardless of accumulation. I don't like that model. A 12 inch storm will bring me around $120 for that driveway.

Another twist to my pricing is I don't work outside a 5-7 mile radius of my house. I'm not travelling 15-20 miles in a snowstorm for that money.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I would get a minimum of 2 services with a 12" storm...


----------

